

A "lifestyle" business with 30M uniques/month: the story of wikiHow - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/12/16/how-to-build-a-lifestyle-business-with-30m-visitors-per-month/

======
sanssheriff
Great story about a great resource, a lifestyle business model that works very
well and the man behind it all.

------
ttrimm
wikiHow may be a 'lifestyle business', but for many of its volunteer editors,
it's a lifestyle. It has become part of who we are and we hope that it can
make that kind of a difference to others.

~~~
IZtheRAT
Agreed!

------
kevingao1
amazing what wikiHow has done to tackle the problem of creating quality
content at scale. go jack and team!!

------
JKL1234
Great! :D -a wikiHowian

